

Microsoft Linux - scottydelta
http://www.mslinux.org/

======
DanBC
Micrsoft did have a version of Outlook Express and Internet Explorer for Unix.

I've never seen any screen shots nor seen any descriptions of them.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Explorer_for_UNIX](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Explorer_for_UNIX)

------
zomg
seen it. what's old is new again! xD

~~~
scottydelta
just stumbled on it :D

